# uses for yeast slurry?



## Ken914 (Sep 12, 2010)

After primary fermenting, there's always this lush slurry of yeast at the bottom of the bucket.

Every time I see it, I think, "Maybe I could make bread with this... or something." It seems wrong to pour out such a rich mixture. 

Does anyone have recipes that use the residue?


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 12, 2010)

Ken914 said:


> After primary fermenting, there's always this lush slurry of yeast at the bottom of the bucket.
> 
> Every time I see it, I think, "Maybe I could make bread with this... or something." It seems wrong to pour out such a rich mixture.
> 
> Does anyone have recipes that use the residue?



Heck this is the stuff Skeeter Pee is made from!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Sep 12, 2010)

Make a skeeter pee or use it to clean out your sewer pipes. Best bet is the s.p.


----------



## countrygirl (Sep 12, 2010)

oh skeeter pee, oh skeeter pee, how lovely is your lemons...
lol, sorry, feeling my cheerios tonight. 
see "skeeter pee" under the recipe section. 
if u try bread, let us know how that turns out!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Sep 13, 2010)

The Skeeter Pee recipe and FAQ's (which are useful for first timers) are available at www.skeeterpee.com


----------



## Malkore (Oct 29, 2010)

maybe as a sour dough starter? /shrugs


----------

